# Failed implantation!!



## alps (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi There,

I just got a BFN yesterday  I had two good quality embryos transferred 2 weeks ago..every thing was looking good but I donot know why the implantation did not happen..i even went for an IVIG the next day of my transfer but nothing helped...can anybody please help me understand the potential reasons for the failed implantation??...I do have two frozen embroys that reached the blastocyst stage and I think the next step would be have them transferred but I am so scared!!! what if they also die inside me ....would appreciate any help, suggestions, advice in this regard!!

Poojas


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, I know your pain I too just had another failed cycle, I am now been put forward for blood tests to see if my Natural Killer cells are too high,,, I think thats what its all about. Apparently if they are too high they treat the embryo as an infection and attack it... but there is many reason why it may not have worked,,, I hope you get you luck soon


----------



## alps (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Chkymoo!!

sorry to hear about your negative result...I hope they are able to fix the immunity issue and next time you get a BFP!!  ....for me they did check the immunity and put me on ivig drip..apparently that was supposed to help!!....i hope they are able to identify my problem.... 

wish you loads of luck and baby dust for a successful cycle next time


----------



## dafodil (May 6, 2011)

hi there, i am new to the site, asof today and really excited that i have a community to talk to! I have had 3 failed fresh cycles with a few frozen cycles in between, also all failed. The last cycle implantation occurred for a day or so (HCG of 23 on day 14, level rose to 40 on day 17, but then dropped to 11 on day 21). My reason for IFV ICSI is my husband's sperm    The major issue is morphology. With each and every cycle, i have produced top quality eggs and grade A embryos, of which i have always had at least 3 blastocytes. But Implantation only happened once, but was weak.  Does anyone know if the sperm quality has anything to do with the failure of implantation, i.e. does it lead to a weak embryo? I am turning 38 soon and am feeling rather panicky about the age issue as I dont know if and when it is appropriate to start looking at the sperm donor issue, before my egg quality production falls. Anyone can help advise?? thanks!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi dafodil

I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN  Really sorry but I haven't a clue about sperm issues. It might be worth posting your question on the male factor board over here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Best of luck hon    

xxx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hiya,

We've also had repeated implantation failure and we've asked for some immune testing to be carried out.  I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis last year and we are now starting to wonder whether I have any other immune issues along with my UC.  Thankfully our consultant was really helpful and agreed to the tests, they may or may not find any other problems but we at least feel like we are being proactive. Its been driving us a bit  when we've been told that our frozen blasts are of very good quality.  The only advice that I can give is to speak to your doctor to see what they think.  
Good luck 
Ruthybee


----------

